# Quick Picnic Beans TNT



## kadesma (Mar 17, 2011)

these are quick tasty and great with burgers or hot dogs. Give em a try 
Brown 1/4 lb of cubed bason 1 small onion diced in a skillet. Pour into a 1 qt. casserole bacon, bacon grease and onion, add 8oz chilli sauce and 1-1lb can of butter beans salt and pepper to taste. bake at 350 for 1 hour. I've added a little brown sugar to these as well asiquied smoke these ingredients are as you like tham.
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds great!  Copied and pasted.  I always keep a can of butter beans on hand.  Thanks for the new recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Sounds great!  Copied and pasted.  I always keep a can of butter beans on hand.  Thanks for the new recipe.


your welcome
kades


----------



## letscook (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me to,  I have a jar of homemade chili sauce Ill have to give them a try.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Mini vent:  I couldn't print it - OUT OF INK.  Rats!   I can't get any more until Thursday, so I had to save it as, "PRINT THIS FIRST" or it will get lost among the other lost recipe files and I'll never find it again.

It helps having a hard copy to work with.  I can write down ideas for changes or inspirations.

Thanks, I needed that.


----------

